# fishing with crayfish?



## Anonymous (May 13, 2007)

After looking at the river a little while ago and seeing a few cray fish, I thought of making up a trap. I know there is a post here on TinBoats about making a trap. My question is how do you hook them, do they pinch you and if so do you wear some type of glove?

I am very interested in trying this and would like every ones opinion on this. Tips are also welcome  


fishnfever


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 13, 2007)

They do pinch sometimes but not hard. Just grab them from the tail with their claws facing out and they shouldnt get you. I usually pull off their claws. When I hook them i just put it through the tail.


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2007)

look at this link, and look at the picture. It seems this way the thing will live forever...until eaten lol!


https://www.paulkeeslerbooks.com/HowToFishStreams.htm


----------



## Anonymous (May 14, 2007)

I rip off the claws first. I think it helps. A fish looking to eat a big craw will sometimes think twice about one that has big ol claws held up. One without claws they will gobble right up. I hook them through the tale right where it meets the abdomen. If you don't want to take the claws off grab them right behind the head and the can't reach back and get you.


----------



## Anonymous (May 14, 2007)

Thanks guy's for all the info and Jim thanks for the link. I am going to try and make a trap some time this week. I will keep every one posted.




fishnfever


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> Thanks guy's for all the info and Jim thanks for the link. I am going to try and make a trap some time this week. I will keep every one posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you making a Bryce trap? I cant wait to see the results.


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> I rip off the claws first. I think it helps. A fish looking to eat a big craw will sometimes think twice about one that has big ol claws held up. One without claws they will gobble right up. I hook them through the tale right where it meets the abdomen. If you don't want to take the claws off grab them right behind the head and the can't reach back and get you.



I dont think claws make a difference LOL! :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (May 14, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> fishnfever said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guy's for all the info and Jim thanks for the link. I am going to try and make a trap some time this week. I will keep every one posted.
> ...




Yes I just have to get some time and I will make it and post pictures


----------

